# Akios 757CTM line getting behind the spool, line diameter issue?



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

I recently spooled up my Akios 757CTM with 20lb Berkley ProSpec monofilament and have been having problems with the line getting behind the spool. I spent a day during a tournament at AI adjusting the spool tension'ers from side to side, loose to tight and could not stop this from happening. Is the 0.016 diameter(in) to thin for this reel or is there something wrong with the reel? I had this reel previously spooled with Berkley Trilene Big Game 20lb which has a 0.018 diameter(in) and had this happen a few times also, but not as bad as the smaller diameter line.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Are you filling it too full?????
Have not seen that happen.. JAM


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

No, I don't overfill and tried drastically reducing the amount of line. This mostly happened when night fishing, not stopping the spool before it hit the water and getting a little backlash. I was fishing four heavers during the tournament and didn't have this problem with any of my other reels
(this is my only 757), which I consistently have the small blacklash at the end of the cast in the dark (always trying those extra inches).


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I had the same problem with the first one I had. Have 2 since and no problem with 17 or 20# Tri+. I hope this is not popping back up. Did you buy this reel new and recent?


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

I got this from a 2011 NCBBA red drum tournament prize. I assumed it was new, not sure how to tell exactly how old it is.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishingeek said:


> I got this from a 2011 NCBBA red drum tournament prize. I assumed it was new, not sure how to tell exactly how old it is.


I think like me you got one of the first ones in country. I was there also and do remember that. They did have issues....


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

So how did you resolve it? Send it back to Akios?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishingeek said:


> So how did you resolve it? Send it back to Akios?


sent it back.....


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll contact Akios, thanks!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> sent it back.....


Not an Akios but the Akios is similar to;

I used to have the same problems with Abu 7000's occasionally, the problem was more prevalent with Abu 7500's when using 14 pound line which is similar to 20 pound Pro Spec which is some thin line.

7500's cast a mile with 14 pound test but because of the line getting behind the spool issue I sold off the two I had five years ago

Not sure what the difference was with the 7500's if there was a slight variation in the spool to frame clearance but the line certainly got behind the spool enough times for me to get rid of them

I have no problems with Daiwas or 525M's with 20 pound pro spec

I would up the line diameter and your problem will likely go away, along with a bit of distance


I have 20 pound Pro Spec on my ABU 7000's and have no issues with them, if the problem went away for ABU Mike it sounds like the first models had a clearance issue that was resolved

If you spool is not fluffing up every time ..........you need to throw harder.............and if you can not trust your Drum reel ..............replace it.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

fishingeek said:


> No, I don't overfill and tried drastically reducing the amount of line. This mostly happened when night fishing, not stopping the spool before it hit the water and getting a little backlash. I was fishing four heavers during the tournament and didn't have this problem with any of my other reels
> (this is my only 757), which I consistently have the small blacklash at the end of the cast in the dark (always trying those extra inches).



I wanted to add to my post

Why only Four Heavers?


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Garboman said:


> If you spool is not fluffing up every time ..........you need to throw harder.............and if you can not trust your Drum reel ..............replace it.....


My spools fluff just fine, distance is not an issue. Its a matter of me getting tired and sloppy while marathon tournament fishing and not being able to stop the spool before it hits the water, especially in the dark... I swapped it out for a SHA-20 I had, didn't have the distance but I could trust it.



Garboman said:


> I wanted to add to my post
> Why only Four Heavers?


What I meant to convey was I had the same ProSpec 20lb on other heavers I was using and didn't have any trouble. Four heavers at once is way to much work for me... This is the first year I've been really using the ProSpec, which so far I like it.

Talked the local Akios rep and shipping it to him, he wanted the line on the reel. We'll see what they say.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

are you sure the spool is centered in the frame ... off a little to one side or the other will cause it to ... you should see an equal amount of spool on both sides of the frame


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't know wheather you moved the the knob on the right side but on a Akios you never move the right knob. Never on any of there reels! When you have a over run it will slip behind the spool if the right side was moved


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

run into this on many 7000 just need to center spool in the cage


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I am sure geek has thought of that. I know I did when I had the 757 that was doing the same thing. It did not make a difference. Even with the spool centered the line would still slip between the spool and frame. Like I said the 2 I had after that one are fine.


----------



## jorje (Mar 27, 2013)

Bought my 757ctm years ago when i was in the States and it was the first batch released. Used it couple of times and no matter what i do, 0.23 to 0.27mm mono lines kept getting caught between the spool and frame. Out of frustration, kept it stored away and have not touch it since.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

check to make sure your frame is not bent or somehow out of alignment


----------



## jorje (Mar 27, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> check to make sure your frame is not bent or somehow out of alignment


How do you do that?
My abu 7500 frame don't fix.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

jorje said:


> How do you do that?
> My abu 7500 frame don't fix.


not sure reel mechanic found it for me. if it's bad you will see it as you turn the spool,the gap between the spool and the frame will change from small to large as the spool rotates.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

fishingeek said:


> No, I don't overfill and tried drastically reducing the amount of line. This mostly happened when night fishing, not stopping the spool before it hit the water and getting a little backlash. I was fishing four heavers during the tournament and didn't have this problem with any of my other reels
> (this is my only 757), which I consistently have the small blacklash at the end of the cast in the dark (always trying those extra inches).


Fishing.....that's not backlash....it's spool overrun....two different problems.......You can help with spool overrun to some degree with spool tension knob.......however not too tight....quick thumb is the key. This won't help with your spool gap problem....sounds as if Mike has nailed it. 
I had same problem on a 555, just went to a bit thicker line.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I had the problem on my first 666, it kept happening until I found out it was operator error. I found out you can not fluff or over run these reels. Some people say if your not fluffing your not casting. It doesn't apply to these reels. They are the fastest reels made and you don't have too. Keep them tight and your thumb close and they are the sh*t. That is why I now have 6 and all my Penn's, Diawa's, & ABU's are collecting dust.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

what makes them the fastest reel made........and if you cant over run one how could you ever expect to fish them at night


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

That is what a trained thumb is for


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Thats what i thought


----------

